# I'd do anything for...



## windhoek_wanderer (Jan 25, 2010)

...a roof over my head in Cape Town!!!

A bit forward I know...

Hi everyone, just wondering if there were any experts out there that could advise some cheap lodging 1st week of july- World Cup Quarter Finals time.

I'm a teacher from the Uk, currently working in Dubai and I've spent the last few days scouring the internet for reasonably priced accomodation- it doesn't exist. Done my hostelling so was looking for a hotel/ spare room/ unoccupied flat/ shed/ hole in the ground etc etc
I can pay up to 1000 ZAR a night- I'm a poor teacher remember...

I promise to keep the place spotless, a free night out on the town, pay for any damages and keep the fridge stocked full of windhoek whatever the score!

Baie Dankie


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry, I have a place that sleeps up to 4 but it is in Johannesburg.


----------



## Debzomania (Jan 21, 2010)

Jip.. They have pushed the prices up so bad, that i doubt u will find anything below that for then.... 

Maybe opt for one of the cheaper hotels?? Road lodge or similar maybe???


----------



## pjkay (Nov 5, 2009)

try lizelle at leapfrog. table view..


----------



## aprilfifth (May 5, 2010)

windhoek_wanderer said:


> ...a roof over my head in Cape Town!!!
> 
> A bit forward I know...
> 
> ...



try

afriquedusudbackpackers.co.za
should sort you out


----------



## jebadad (Feb 14, 2010)

you can contact Ingrid at: [email protected]

She is renting out rooms in Sea Point (10 min walk to Stadium) for R 800/night


----------

